
Is Silicon Valley Still the Best Place to Start a Company? • Tomasz Tunguz - ttunguz
https://tomtunguz.com/is-california-still-the-best-place-to-start-a-company/
======
rexreed
TL;DR: Not necessarily. It depends. If you care about venture funding, then
yes, 35% of funding still is silicon valley. If you care about being acquired,
then increasingly less so. If you care about IPOs, then yes lots of Silicon
Valley-based IPOs. Basically, looking at this from an exits perspective shows
Silicon Valley has an edge still.

Are those the metrics that matter though? Why does looking at this from a
purely exits perspective matter?

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm not really that knowledgeable about this. But why is funding limited by
geography? Or is it a self fulfilling prophecy?

~~~
rexreed
It shouldn't be, but it is. Lots of VCs won't invest outside their network and
outside the range of people they can physically influence. Sometimes it has to
do with sitting in on board meetings (which is increasingly less relevant).
Some of it has to do with who they can pull in from their networks for
leadership positions, most of which is geographically concentrated. But in an
increasingly more remote-first workforce, I think that's becoming less
relevant too.

Honestly I believe this article is written from a perspective that might
become increasingly less relevant over time. To your point, geography matters
now, but maybe much less so in the not-too-distant future.

------
soneca
Smart branding move you did with the title there. I hope it doesn't catch on
though.

~~~
yodon
I came to read the article precisely because I was familiar with his work.

------
wenc
Not sure why FL was included in the charts?

~~~
rexreed
Magic Leap, which has raised enormous sums of money ($3B according to
Crunchbase [1]) is HQ in Florida. This might be skewing things.

[1] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/magic-
leap](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/magic-leap)

~~~
purplezooey
They should have named the company Ti Kwon Leap.

